# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Help me aub, Ongerust snel zwanger ? !

## Jongen15

Hey,


Ik ben 16 jarige man, die nu klaarwakker ligt door bezorgdheid wat er vandaag is gebeurt... Dus ik zat met mijn lief die ook 15 is in haar bedje en toen wouden we elkaar beginnen te bevredigen, maar toen ik mijn boxershort wou uit doen zat was er al voorvocht wat ik een klein beetje op mijn hand had, Ik besefte goed dat het geen goed idee was om direct haar beginnen te vingeren, ik wachte even (3-4 mins) en vreef met mijn hand, tot mijn hand +- droog was. En toen begon ik met haar te vingeren. Is er een kans dat ze zwanger is in dit geval, door contant door voorvocht of sperma ookal heb ik zolang gewacht en mijn handen +- wat kunnen afdrogen ? & als het zo is, wat moet ze doen ?


Hulp zou nu echt perfect zijn, want ik kan zo geen oog dicht doen....
dankje

----------


## Déylanna

Ik zie dat de post al meer dan 2 maanden geleden geplaatst is, zonder enkel een reactie te krijgen :S
Ondertussen zul je al gezien hebben dat je vriendin waarschijnlijk niet zwanger is.
Zwanger worden van voorvocht is NIET uitgesloten, maar de kans daarop is zeer klein,
tot bijna niet te noemen. Dus al je zorgen die nacht zijn waarschijnlijk onnodig geweest.

----------

